# @nosh



## crazy-spy (1. September 2002)

Hey!

Was los?
Pack ma neues ICQ rauf und check ma pms und Mailz bidde! 

Was is mit streeten?


----------



## nosh (1. September 2002)

bin gerade dabei neues icq zu holn streeten könne mar gerne mal übrigens die dirt strecke beider wir waren hat noch auf der anderen seite ein viel geileres stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (1. September 2002)

Mit wem warste denn nochma da?


----------



## nosh (1. September 2002)

weiste nicht mehr  ????

egal müssen wir mal zusammen hin 
das mit icq kanste übrigens erstmal vergessen habs gerade noma drauf gemacht und ist sofort wieder abgekakt   
wie stehts mit deinem neuen bike was fehlt noch?? wann ists fetisch?


----------



## crazy-spy (1. September 2002)

Weil du sagtest: Geht noch nen Stück weiter, daher 

Haste Mailz gecheckt? Da hast ja schonma Foddo!
Viel Fehlen tut eig. nicht mehr, halt der LRS, Sattel, Kassette, Kette; und Grimeca für hinten sowie Pedale dürften nächste Woche da sein!
Also so 3-4 Wochen!!! Dannists feddich *freu*

Sach ma wenn Du Zeit hast zum Streeten


----------



## nosh (1. September 2002)

jo auf der anderen weg seite ein bisschen weiter hoch ist noch ein stück mit zwei dirt lines neben einander (eigentlich drei aber die drite ist ein bissle abseits und tierisch fett da sind wohl nur zwei  riesen jumps und einkleiner ganz am anfang


----------



## crazy-spy (1. September 2002)

Werd ja bald da mit den Triple D´s fahrn gehn *freu*
Da kannsch noch richtig was lernen 

Was is nu mit Streeten?


----------



## nosh (1. September 2002)

haste mitlerweile mal nen paar locations gefunden?


----------



## crazy-spy (1. September 2002)

Ne, nich so richtich, ich war ja wenig beiken in letzter Zeit, wegen Schule... Aber wir finden schon was


----------



## nosh (1. September 2002)

auf das dir morgen nicht nur ein licht aufgeht
VIEL GLÜCK BEI DER NACHPRÜFUNG 
und wissen natürlich auch 


viel erfolg 
                       bene


----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

Dankeschön 

Wird schon schiefgehn 
Der soll wenigstens das schwerste abfragen, dass kann ich wenigstens, z.B. was ein Hendiadyoin ist 

Bis denne und dann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

So, schriftliche hab ich hinter mir!!!
Der Wixxa hat voll den schweren Text genommen, weil ich der einzige bin, der bei dem aus meiner Klasse ne NP  machn muss - der Rest is direkt pappen geblieben 
Nunja, hat er ja auch schon letztes Jahr angekündigt, als ich die NP bestanden hatte, dass er das nächste mal was dagegn machn will.... 

Naja, ma schaun wie der schriftliche Teil ist, und jenachdem kann ich ja auch was bei der mündlichen Raushauen, nachher um 15h 

Also bis spädda


----------



## nosh (2. September 2002)

und wie wars hastes geschaft oder weißt es noch net  
geiles wetter heute


----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

Mmh...habs hinter mir, aber ob ichs geschafft hab, weiß ich noch nich! Direx ruft erst heute Abend an 
*wart.....wart.....(...)*


----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

Ach ja...

Wedda is echt gail, aber im Mom kein Bock auf Fahrn  
Der soll anrufen *grml*


----------



## nosh (2. September 2002)

was haste denn für ein gefühl bei der sache??


----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

Keine Ahnung! Ich leg mich bei sowas nie fest!
Weil wennsch sage: Suppi, und es wird nüscht, dann is die Enttäuschung grösser 
Ich lass mich überraschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (2. September 2002)

ich denk immer meine klausuren sind sau schei$$e  und wenn ich sie bekomme sind die dann nur schei$$e. immerhin auch ein grund zur freude


----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

Das denk ich lieber nich 

Wann haste Zeit? Bauen und/oder Streeten bzw. fahren...


----------



## nosh (2. September 2002)

weiss nicht bring gleich glaub ich noch mein lrs zu velo mit die denn mal in ordnung bringen also *überlegkopfkratz* frühstens donnerstach


----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

Jau, dann bis dann! 
Können ja am Wochenende auch fahrn


----------



## nosh (2. September 2002)

jo würd ich auch sagen weiss wohl nicht wie das mit meiner geistigen anwessenheit aussehen wird, ich wollte nähmlich freitag auf nen NOFX konzert gehen


----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

Viel Spass auf jeden schonma...

is zwar net so ganz die Musik, die ich höre...


----------



## nosh (2. September 2002)

abe woher kennste die dann??


----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

Weil Kumpelz sowat auch hörn...und da bekommt man einiges mit 
Ich steh eher auf Techno und House


----------



## nosh (2. September 2002)

ein bissle house zwischen durch ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht 
aber punk ist einfach das beste  (oder kann man auf techno pogen )


----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (2. September 2002)




----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)




----------



## nosh (2. September 2002)




----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

Argh 

Das tut weh


----------



## nosh (2. September 2002)

da merkste nicht mehr viel


----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

Ich komme....


----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)




----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

So, jetzt is genug


----------



## nosh (2. September 2002)

da haste wohl die übermacht lalalaalalalala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (2. September 2002)

Das musste einfach mal gesagt werden


----------



## nosh (2. September 2002)

hoffentlich bezieht das kein lehrer von deiner schule auf sich und bekommt nen herz infakt


----------



## nosh (6. September 2002)

SPRACHLOS ???


----------



## crazy-spy (7. September 2002)

Ne, bin ich nich  

Warste aufm NOFX? Wenn ja, wie wars?
Lass noch mal treffen!


----------



## nosh (8. September 2002)

wollte eigentlich so hin fahrn aber der kumpel mit dem ich das machen wollte musste am nächsten morgen früh raus und hatte dann keinnen bock 

mit treffen können wir gerne machen hab wohl wenig zeit wegen klausuren und austauschsüller schreib einfach wann


----------



## crazy-spy (8. September 2002)

Was für Austauschschüler? Welches Land?
Ich schreibt jetzt schon Klausuren? Wir noch lange nich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (8. September 2002)

der ist aus polen und gerade angekommen er wird für eine woche hier bleiben (was jeden tag party heist*schondrauffreu*)

und zu den klausuren die fangen schon in so zwei drei wochen an weil das son schei$$ kurzes halbjahr ist


----------



## nosh (11. September 2002)

hey war gestern bei der dirt strecke (ich schätze ich brauche echt mal nen kurzen vorbau *volldiekurvenfahrnachlandung* ) 

ist nicht schlecht ich hab zwar nur die letzten drei geschaft ein bissle zu fliegen (hatte bei denn anderen angst das ich nach landung leicht aus der bahn komme) aber hatt trotzdem voll bock gemacht


----------



## crazy-spy (11. September 2002)

Mit wem warste denn da? 
Lass dochma nochma beiken...menno...


----------



## nosh (11. September 2002)

war mim kumpel da der bikt zwar nicht undhatt nur nen aldi fully aber er versucht halt zu dirten (und das macht nicht nur ihm voll bock *wiederhinwoll* ) 

und mit treffen:mach nen vorschlag und ich sach ob ich zeit hab

Dirt rules


----------



## nosh (13. September 2002)

ahhhhh *vollnichtwißenwasfürgabelwannkaufensoll*


----------



## crazy-spy (13. September 2002)

da kannsch dir auch net weiter helfen 

Ich weiß nur, dass es Donnerstag 319 Euro gibt, ne Woche spädda nochma 40 Euro und ich anfang kommender Woche den Rest bestelle  Dann können mer nochma rokken 

Da kommt wida Freude auf *froi*


----------



## nosh (13. September 2002)

jo geil da müssen wir uns unbedingt treffen *volldurchdiegegendflieg*


----------



## nosh (13. September 2002)

saug dir mall passenger von den lunachiks

ist das beste von welt


----------



## nosh (15. September 2002)

haste dir gesaugt ist goil oder???

ich glaub ich geh gleich noch mal möchtegern dirten


----------



## crazy-spy (15. September 2002)

hehe

Mit wem?
Wenns Beik fertig is, rocken mer ma wida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (15. September 2002)

mim freund (kennste nicht)

dann rocken wir auf jeden fall mal wieder*auchumbedingtdeinbikesehnwoll*


----------



## crazy-spy (15. September 2002)

Aso..cool! 

In ca. 2 Wochen können mer alle Aachener die bock ham ma bisle cruisen, dirten, streeten....

Okee?


----------



## nosh (15. September 2002)

juhu


----------



## nosh (15. September 2002)

war derade dirten und hab mich voll auff die fresse gelegt. das war echt toll genau da wo ich mein vorderrad hingepflantz habe war der boden so weich das mein conti erst mal spontan 10cm eingesunken ist.was zurfolge hatte das ich auf der schulter ein paar cm an nen baum vorbeigeschrabt binn an dem sich mein bike dann auch recht lustig gelegt hatt.

naja egal 
leider musste mein kumpel noch weg sonst wären wir noch was da geblieben wir fahren aber so gegen sechs wieder hin 
also wenn du mit willst????


----------



## crazy-spy (15. September 2002)

Heut is schlecht, muss gleich noch Homeworks machn... 
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und gute Besserung 

Ich muss Montag-Donnerstag nachmittags arbeiten, Freitag bin ich auch weg, Samstag hätt ich Zeit, lass das ma ins Auge fassen 

Hoffentlich kommen meine Handschuhe bald 
Hab mir eben FOX bestellt, Helm muss auch langsam ma kommen....na dann! Bis spädda....


----------



## nosh (15. September 2002)

welche fox und wasfürn helm haste denn genommen ???
und ich schätze mal das dein bike in zwei wochen vettich ist ???
samstag müsste aba gehen


----------



## crazy-spy (15. September 2002)

Donnerstag bekomme ich mein Gehalt und Mittwoch bestelle ich, damit ich Donnerstag Abend den Endpreis (wegen Rabatt...) habe und online Vorkasse leisten kann! Die ham dann Freitag Abend die Kohle, ham also ne Woche Zeit, die Sachen zu schiggn 
Und dranbauen is ja wohl kein Prob  Geht schnell....

Nur die Stahlscheibe für die Gustl kommt erst in der 1. Oktober Woche, solange muss ich mit der Schrott Alu fahrn  Aber tuts fürn Anfang.....

Samstag werd ich mir nichts vornehmen


----------



## nosh (15. September 2002)

und was für handschuhe und helm???


----------



## crazy-spy (15. September 2002)

Helm: Den TSG Blue Flame, dürft Ende der Woche kommen...


Handschuhe: 





Dürften Dienstag kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (15. September 2002)

Also ich hab die in Blau genommen!!!


----------



## crazy-spy (16. September 2002)

Und was sachste?


----------



## nosh (16. September 2002)

der helm ist supergeil. die hand schuhe sind auch nicht schlecht aber erlich gesagt nicht ganz so mein style haben ihrgentwie was von motorcross optik. da bevorzug ich eher die fox static die leider nicht mehr in meinem besitz sind :heul   kaputgegangen


----------



## crazy-spy (16. September 2002)

Ich find se gail 

Dann kauf dir neue!


----------



## nosh (16. September 2002)

hatte ich ja noch garnicht 
das problem ist nur das ich die gerne hier in nem laden kaufen möchte fals die noch mal ohne sturtz einfach vrecken. aber velo der einzige laden in aachen der die zu haben scheint hat die nicht mehr in meiner größe und die behaupten das man die nicht mehr bestellen kann obwohl in der mtb-rider noch dreimonate später werbung für die drin war *schulterzuckundzweifel* *heulweillhabenwoll*


----------



## nosh (16. September 2002)

hab mich eben übrigens wieder nett auf die fresse gelegt (soll noch stylischer ausgesehen haben als gestern  das bike ist auch weiter geflogen ) das besste war das die schulter auf der ich es gestern zu landen pflegte es erst drei stunden vorher vürnötig gehalten hatt aufzuhören auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.  naja hab mich entschlossen in ein paar tagen den BGS oberkörperschutz zu bestellen du brauchst nicht zufällig was ausm www.ranger-shop.de  könnte man beim versand sparen.

handschuhe werd ich mir wohl auch wieder zu legen aber welche???  wieviel kosten den deine??? 

und knieschoner wenns in aachen irgentwo entlich vernünftige gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (16. September 2002)

Handschuhe: 28 Euro zzgl. 3 Euro Porto

Hab kein Geld mehr für anderes!!! Erst November wida


----------



## crazy-spy (16. September 2002)

Trauste dich eigentlich richtig was? Also mit Schmackes übern Double oder eher Zarghaft?


----------



## crazy-spy (16. September 2002)

Gehst du im Mom jeden Tag auffe Dirtline???
Schön ists, wenn man net arbeiten braucht 

Samstag ok? Will ma sehn was du so drauf hast *g*


----------



## nosh (16. September 2002)

ähm ne nicht über doubles nur über so teile die sprung und landehügel gleichzeitig sind aber fliegen tuh ich schon nur halt ohne richtige triks (nur son bissle am lenker drehn) und so war ja auch erst so ingesamt vier stunden da die tables die da waren sind aber leider in der mitte weggebudelt worden sonst häte ich mich da vieleicht auch mal drangewagt 
((ich glaub ich sollte mir auch nen bike zum dirten holn))


----------



## crazy-spy (16. September 2002)

Hach ja....ich halts nimmer aus! Will Beiken


----------



## crazy-spy (16. September 2002)

Genau! Hol dir auch nen Dirtbeik!!! Is besser geeignet!!! 
UND CHECK MA DEINE MAILZ


----------



## nosh (16. September 2002)

is aber voll teuer naja muss mall überlegen

und schon wieder mails checken


----------



## nosh (17. September 2002)

was sagste zum decalon vom dirtrider(.Y.)???


----------



## crazy-spy (17. September 2002)

Wenn er Foddo gepostet hat, äusser ich mich mal


----------



## nosh (17. September 2002)

er hatt mir drei geschikt und will 150 für rahmen sattelstütze und steuersatz was mit denn anderen paarts ist die der dar zugeschrieben hatt weiß ich nicht wenn die für denn preis dabei sind wärs krass
was für ne größe brauch ich eigentilch bin so an die 190cm???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (17. September 2002)

Dirts sind immer klein  
Ich hab nen 41cm Rahmen (Einheit beim DS), normal sind 38cm und 43cm, wenn du damit noch cruisen willst, nimm 43, sonst 38!


----------



## nosh (17. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *Dirts sind immer klein
> *



hätt ich jetz nicht gedacht    
kennste den rahmen??? taugt der was?? oder weiste wo man sonst billig dirt bikes bekomt


----------



## crazy-spy (17. September 2002)

Beiks baut man sich selba auf 
Wo du die fertig bekommt, GÜNSTIG, ka...aber schau mal bei www.dirtjump.de..die baun fertig auf, aber unter 1000 Euro bekommste keins!!!!

Das Bike kennsch net...!!!


----------



## crazy-spy (17. September 2002)

Frag ma nach Preis..der Frame is auch gail....


----------



## gambo (17. September 2002)

kauf dir einfach pukky kinderfahrrad
billig , klein , wendig


----------



## crazy-spy (17. September 2002)




----------



## nosh (17. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *kauf dir einfach pukky kinderfahrrad
> billig , klein , wendig *



und wer hatt es wohl ausgiebig getestet  ????


----------



## gambo (18. September 2002)

deine mudda , wer sonst


----------



## nosh (18. September 2002)

ich hatte da eher an DICH gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (18. September 2002)

besser als cannondale  
nein ich bin nicht neidisch


----------



## nosh (19. September 2002)

aber sofort rechtfertigen


----------



## gambo (19. September 2002)

na , auf son geieln konter von dir
was soll ich da noch sagen.
cyeah


----------



## nosh (19. September 2002)

oder: ohne worte


----------



## gambo (19. September 2002)

kommst du samstag mit in stadt?


----------



## nosh (20. September 2002)

hab voll keine zeit muss nachbarn beim umziehen helfen und dann geh ich mim crazy spy dirten aber lass ma sonntag ne tour fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (21. September 2002)

Hey!

Hab dir ne pm geschiggt....!!!


----------



## nosh (21. September 2002)

KRASS


----------



## crazy-spy (21. September 2002)

Wie krass 

...


..


.




Wenn schon Konkrass


----------



## nosh (21. September 2002)

so mittel prächtig ......


----------



## crazy-spy (22. September 2002)

Hey!

Und hast dich entschieden mitm Dirt?
Wenn er dir Rechnung für Garantie mitliefert, kannste net viel falsch machn bei restlichen ~3 Jahren 

Freu mich schon auf nächstes Wochenende, dann hoffentlich richtig


----------



## nosh (22. September 2002)

mim dirt muss ich mich mall genauer erkundigen 

nächstes wochende wird bestimmt wieder lustig das fahrn(aber nim dies mal helm mit) dann können wir auch richtig gas geben  
und der doubel wird mal in angriffgenommen oda???


----------



## crazy-spy (22. September 2002)

Wenn helm da is, fahr ich eh mit!!!  Und wird bestimmt lustig!!!
Hoffentlich is beik bis dahin fertig,...BMO soll sich beeilen  Wird schon! Helm wird Freitag wahrscheinlich erst abgeschiggt...hoffentlich is post schnell.....


----------



## nosh (22. September 2002)

wenn der helm nich da ist nim doch einfach deine alte drecks schale


----------



## crazy-spy (22. September 2002)

Ne, die passt net so! Hat doch einfach billigen schieß da drinne...aber schaun mer mal


----------



## crazy-spy (23. September 2002)

Wann bestellste den Brustpanzer?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (24. September 2002)

morgen werde ich den brustpanzer bestellen.(willste doch was ???)
und die gustel: das mit dem ölfilm ist doch sicher ne garantie sache. magura gibt 5jahre auf dichtheit ich würds mal probieren.(vieleicht bekommste ja ne neue   )


----------



## crazy-spy (24. September 2002)

....aber net ohne Rechnung wahrscheinlich.....
Bekomm ne andere für vorne, mit über 4 Jahren garantie noch 

Hab leider kein Geld für den Panzer, du testest den mal und wenn er gut  is bestell ich mir auch ma einen spädda 

:beir:


----------



## crazy-spy (24. September 2002)

Heut is auch schon meine Hayes für hinten gekommen 
Sieht gail aus 

Wenn BMO die Sachen heute rausgeschickt haben sollte, und die Parts morgen schon kommen, dann geh ich Freitag vormittag auf die Line! Wir ham nämlich Schulfrei, Nachmittags is Schulfest, wo ich aber auch net hingeh  Also Schulfrei total  
Wenn de Zeit hast, kannst ja auch kommen 

Aber Sonntag definitiv  Hoffn mer ma das Helm bis dahin da is, dann wird gerockt!


----------



## nosh (24. September 2002)

was bekommste den fürne neue für vorne dran??

jo sonntag wird gerockt hab aber wie gesagt nur ne stunde zeit


----------



## crazy-spy (24. September 2002)

Erstmal ne 02er Julie mit 180er Scheibe, weil die fädd billisch ist! Die Hayes für vorne nimmt nen Kumpel von mir! Geht schon 

Das mit Sonntag geht schon


----------



## nosh (24. September 2002)

julie mit 180 scheiblein reicht doch, will ich mal meinen.
ist zwar keine gustel aber reinhaun wird die wohl auch


----------



## crazy-spy (24. September 2002)

Eben!!!


----------



## crazy-spy (24. September 2002)

Wann treffen mer uns am Sonntag??? Wieviel Uhr???
Weil evtl. kommt nen Kumpel mit!!!


----------



## crazy-spy (25. September 2002)

BMO is heut immer noch nich gekommen 
Wird knapp....

Und hast heut die Handschuhe geholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (25. September 2002)

hoffentlich kommt dein zeug diese woche noch.
jo hab mir die schwarzen geholt


----------



## crazy-spy (25. September 2002)

Wann und wo am Sonntag?


----------



## nosh (25. September 2002)

würd mal sagen bei der flugbahn dann würde ich wenn du nichts da gegen hast so zwischen 4 und 6 uhr auftauchen. du kannst dich ja mit deinem anderen kumpel da treffen und ich stoße dann irgentwan dazu.
ok?


----------



## crazy-spy (25. September 2002)

Ok! Denke mal, dass ich direkt nach Mittag da bin! Werd dir aber Samstag oda so bescheid sagen, hängt auch von ab, obs Beik fertig is...





...WAS ICH JA MAL STARK HOFFEN WILL, SONST MUSS JMD. STERBEN


----------



## nosh (25. September 2002)

und was ist wens regnet???


----------



## crazy-spy (25. September 2002)

Dann wohl eher nich 
Dann ists schei$$e! Aber wird schon trocken sein 
Aber schaun mer ma am Samstag oda so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (25. September 2002)

jo würd ich auch sagen


----------



## crazy-spy (25. September 2002)

Muss Samstag erst ma um 13h in Würselen sein wegen Inventur, ma schaun wie lange es geht, hoffentlich net zu lange 
Aber bringt ja Kohle...

Lass beten für trocknes Wetter am Sonntag, und Samstag, damit die Line trocken ist


----------



## crazy-spy (26. September 2002)

BMO hat eben geantwortet......Sachen ham die gestern abgeschiggt, müssen also morgen kommen....HOFFENTLICH!!!


----------



## nosh (26. September 2002)

dann hast du also höchst warscheinlich schon morgen dein bike fertig aufgebaut     nochmal GEIL öh super

wenns vertig is musste auf jeden mall nen paar fotosschiken


----------



## crazy-spy (26. September 2002)

Foddos kommen! Wenns nimmer regnet, sehn mer uns ja Sonntag auf der Line  
Haste schon gesehn? Meine Gustl ist für 56 EUR weggegangen!!!  Nächste Woche kommt dann neue Disc für vorne, aber Dirt kann man ja auch nur mit einer Bremse fahrn 

So long....
hab morgen schulfrei *froi* Werde enns trocken ist morgen evtl. schon bisle dirten, wenn Beik früh fertig ist


----------



## nosh (26. September 2002)

hab morgen nur zweistunden 

die bahn wird aber noch nass sein  musste aufpassen das de dich nicht auf die fresse legst

werd wohl denn ganzen tag lernen und zwischen durch ein bissle schaufeln gehen

aber viel spass beim schrauben, fahrn und fliegen


----------



## crazy-spy (28. September 2002)

Was los mit Dir? Eingepennt? Im Vollrausch gegen Baum geflogn? 

Was is nu mit morgen? Check ma pms


----------



## nosh (29. September 2002)

ne aber im kreis gedreht


----------



## crazy-spy (29. September 2002)

Gleich Gehts AB IN:

DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## crazy-spy (1. Oktober 2002)

Hey!

So, Check ma mailz!!! Hab dir alle geschickt! Sind 7 Mailz glaub ich! Sind zwar schaisse, aber wenn du se trotzdem ham willst...

Was schaisse ist, is das der TSG heut immer noch net gekommen ist!!! Der wurde aber gestern rausgeschiggt!!! *grml* Der muss morgen kommen, ebenso meine Bremse, dann gehts Donnerstag ab!!!
Hast dir Donnerstag 2 Stündchen freigehalten? 

Das mitm Bauen is fain!!! Werde nächste Woche weniger arbeiten, weil mein beik fertig ist und ich dann nicht mehr so viel Geld brauche! Hab kein Bock mehr, 15h die Woche im Baumarkt zu hängen! Najo, schaun mer mal! Auf jeden werd ich mehr üben gehn 

Ists ok mit Donnerstag dirten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (1. Oktober 2002)

LEER MA DEINEN POSTEINGANG BEI DEN P.M.s!!!
Auch "gesendete Objekte" löschen!!! Is nämlich voll....

Der dumme wixxa hat die bremse heut noch nich rausgeschickt!!!
Hätt der auch gestern sagen können, dass er heute (angeblich) lernen muss!!! Der dumme Hundesohn! Solche Leute könnt ich verbrennen!!!
Macht der erst Freitag, "Donenrstag soll eh scheiss wetter sein" sacht der doch zu mir! Der hat se doch nicht mehr alle!!! 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Solang der Helm wenigstens morgen kommt, gehts ja noch!!!

So long!

Ba*geriztundleudehassentutdienichtsaufdiereihebekommenundnurschaisselabern*sti


----------



## crazy-spy (1. Oktober 2002)

Ich kann dir auch keine eMail mehr schiggn  Is auch voll 
Speicher die Bilder auffer pladde und lösch die!!! Sind ja net grad klein!!!


----------



## nosh (1. Oktober 2002)

tz als obs nicht reichen würde wenn mein zimmer voll ist(und ich gelegentlich am wochenende)


----------



## crazy-spy (1. Oktober 2002)

Wegen Foddos:

Wie gesagt scheiss quali, aber zum x-ten Mal:

HABE SIE DIR GESCHIGGT!!! AN DEINE .WEB ADDY!!!!!!! CHECK IT OUT,........ 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!


----------



## nosh (1. Oktober 2002)

hab nur die andere geschekt


----------



## crazy-spy (1. Oktober 2002)

Hehe 

Wenn ich dir ne mail schigge, schreib ich immer an diese 

Das mit Donnerstag geht klar???


----------



## nosh (1. Oktober 2002)

ja und aha


----------



## crazy-spy (2. Oktober 2002)

Was meinste denn mit Stündchen???
Sag mal ne Zeit an!!!

Kommt Mathias und der Aldi-Beik Typ auch mit???


----------



## gambo (2. Oktober 2002)

meinst den alten polen freerider?
wohin?
was geht bei dir in latein?hab das aucvh noch.rockt irgendwie.
mat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (2. Oktober 2002)

Polen Freerider? 
Keine Ahnung  Der eine Freund vom Bene mit Aldifully auf jeden!!!

Wir wolln auf die Dirtline!!!


----------



## nosh (2. Oktober 2002)

weiss nicht könnte mal versuchen mein icq an zu machen und ihm schnell zu schreiben


----------



## nosh (3. Oktober 2002)

und habt ihr noch net in der city gerockt


----------



## crazy-spy (3. Oktober 2002)

Wir warn noch bis 16h unterwegs!!!
Zwischendurch noch bei Frank zu haus und gequatscht und so....und sonst halt Treppen und so geschreddet  War voll gail! Hast echt was verpasst


----------



## nosh (3. Oktober 2002)

******** ich hab auch nicht wirklich gelernt sondern noch ne stunde am doubel gearbeited 

aber sach mal wo ihr denn überal wart, nur am katschhof??


----------



## crazy-spy (4. Oktober 2002)

Wir sind bei der Westhalle die Treppen gefahrn, dann weiter durch den Westpark und dann bei der Uni die Treppen gesprungen. Und halt die kleinen Absätze genommen und kleine Mauern...dann beim Katschof paar Treppen gesprungen und dann noch durch die Innenstadt....dann zu Frank..danach noch am HBahnhof und dann nach haus....scheiss wetter eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (4. Oktober 2002)

das nächste mal komm ich mit 
bei der westhalle die treppen, meinste die vom tripel d vid?


----------



## gambo (5. Oktober 2002)

kommt einer von euch gammlern mit zu so nem bikepark?
an dem wochenende das ion den ferien liegt bin ich da in der nähe , könnte uns da jamal treffen .kann zwar nicht fahren ...


----------



## crazy-spy (6. Oktober 2002)

arum muss es heute ma wida so pi55en??? *grml*
Will aber beiken....najo schaun mer ma spädda.....


----------



## nosh (6. Oktober 2002)

@ gambo mal schaun 

@ crazy-spy  jo echt schei$$ wetter aber zum glück regnets im moment nicht. vieleicht wirds ja noch trocken und die sonne kommt raus und der wind wird schwächer und.......


----------



## crazy-spy (6. Oktober 2002)

...dann wird gerockt!!! 

Geh jetzt mal meine Julie feinjustieren


----------



## crazy-spy (6. Oktober 2002)

Hey!!!

Dein pm is schon wida voll!!! Leer den mal! Und denk an die GESENDETEN OBJEKTE!!!!!!!!


Der Frame is super gail, hat halt keine Discaufnahme!!!


----------



## nosh (6. Oktober 2002)

gesendeten objekte????????
hab jetzt den doubel fast vertig muss nur noch was fester und geshaped werden


----------



## maasias (6. Oktober 2002)

dann hoff ich ja mal dass der double was geworden ist.

technische daten? l*b*h ?


----------



## nosh (6. Oktober 2002)

also 
höhe 100-110 cm
breite so 110cm 
länge (absprungkante bis landekante) 260-280cm 


was meinst du? ich muss das teil glaub ich noch höher bauen oder  halt die anfahrt  tiefer budeln (was ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht habe)
also genug geschwindigkeit bekommt man auf jeden, die anfart ist lang genug


----------



## crazy-spy (6. Oktober 2002)

@nosh: Schau ma in Ebay!!! Steht bei 256 Euro!!! Also mehr bezahlen würd ich nicht! Dann lieber den Castor oder den Chaka!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (6. Oktober 2002)

wird aber auch noch steigen nehm ich an.
ich glaub ich werd echt den chaka firestorm 150+44 farbe oder vieleicht den chaka fireball 209 euro inc. farbe nehmen, wenn ich mich entscheiden sollte ein dirt bike zu hollen.


----------



## crazy-spy (6. Oktober 2002)

DU MUSST AUCH DIE "GESENDETEN OBJEKTE" LÖSCHEN!!!! 

Die nehmen doch auch den Speicher weg! Dein PM is schon wida voll! Lösch die und alle die du net brauchst!!!!!!!!!

"Ich find der sieht net so berauschend aus!!! Nimm doch den Firestorm, er is stabil und sieht gail aus, mehrfach bewährt!!!"

So, dass zum Thema frame


----------



## nosh (6. Oktober 2002)

wasn das fürn schei$$ kann doch gar nicht sein hatte letztens fast dreifach so viel drin und hab eben noch gelöscht sind nur 16 in der liste da kann die doch nicht voll sein muss ich halt nochn paar löschen 

zum thema frame wegen irgentwas muss der doch sonst 350 taken kosten und da der reduziert nur ein paar euro teurer wär hab ich mal so gedacht.....


----------



## crazy-spy (7. Oktober 2002)

Kann sein, dass der nen Tick stabiler ist und so, aber der Firestorm is halt bewährt und sieht halt gail aus, und das zu dem Preis!!! Der ist echt gail! Den hätte ich mir eigentlich auch geholt, nur halt von Dirtjump.de !!! Aber es is halt anders gekommen 

Mein Voting: Firestorm 

Soderle, bin nu meine Bremse perfekt einstellen und dann geh ich beiken 

Bis spädda


----------



## nosh (7. Oktober 2002)

haste da city gerockt?


----------



## crazy-spy (7. Oktober 2002)

ICH KILL DICH BALD!!!! ICH SAGTE DOCH, AUCH GESENDETE OBJEKTE KOMPLETT LÖSCHEN!!! DIE NEHMEN DEN PLATZ WEG!!!! PM SIND SCHON WIDA VOLL!!! LÖSCH DIE ENDLICH!!!!! 

So 

Zum Dirt...

Felgen sind zum dirten ungeeignet!!! Das sind die billigsten felgen die de bekommst  Lass davon die finger!!! 

Bremse is top, nehmen, ebenso Frame (hat ja noch Garantie, kannst net viel falsch machen und Steppenwolf is Quali!!! Nehmen!!!), aber den Rest würd ich net nehmen!!! Nimm ne Marzocchi Forke, aber keine Judy!!!


Ne, hab erstma noch die Aufklebher abgewrickelt  
Sieht jetzt gailer aus!!! Und dann bin ich nur ne Proberunde gefahrn...


----------



## nosh (7. Oktober 2002)

schei$$ system

und hatt sich das fahrverhalten gravierend geändert   

die julie is doch voll kommen ok, ich hof mall die schleift nicht


----------



## nosh (7. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *ICH KILL DICH BALD!!!! ICH SAGTE DOCH, AUCH  DIE SIND SCHON WIDA VOLL!!!ICH LÖSCH DICH ENDLICH AUS!!!!!
> 
> *



was ich bin entsetzt,( soll ich das einem moderator melden )

warscheinlich schraubst du mir beim flug das vorderrad ab


----------



## crazy-spy (7. Oktober 2002)

Joa, die Julie schleift nen ganz wenig, stört mich aber net weiter!!! Also Geräusche macht se net 

Besorg du dir lieber ma das Dirtbeik 
Morgen, Mittwoch und evtl. Donenrstag wida arbeiten, keinen Bock, aber muss ja leida sein...
Wenn Samstag goiles wedda is, solln emr dann streeten / dirten??? Schaun mer danN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (7. Oktober 2002)




----------



## nosh (7. Oktober 2002)

lass dann mal die dirt line rocken und dann kömmer ja auch streeten gehen 

ich fordere eine welt in der man aus einer toiletenschüssel trinken kann ohne ausschlag zukriegen
raucher erlaubnis im sportuntericht......


----------



## crazy-spy (7. Oktober 2002)

Raucher Erlaubnis???
Seit wann rauchstn du???


----------



## nosh (7. Oktober 2002)

ich fang an wenn man im sportunterricht rauchen darf  (Sport LK) 
oda wens sone feine "NL"michung is  
aber am ehesten wenns die geschmacks richtung BIER gibt


----------



## crazy-spy (7. Oktober 2002)




----------



## nosh (8. Oktober 2002)

gibts bei euch nichts anderes als kaiserSCHMARN aufn teller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (8. Oktober 2002)

Nein! 

Sowas hqab ich erst einmal gefressen 
Der Helm is da!!! Schaut in Real voll gail aus, aber an mir ungewohnt,w eil ich net gern Helme trage


----------



## nosh (8. Oktober 2002)

da können wir ja bein mächsten mal richtig gas geben


----------



## crazy-spy (8. Oktober 2002)

Joa, hab ich mir auch gedacht! Ich muss mich aber selber noch daran mitm Helm zu fahrn gewöhnen... na denn, geht schon


----------



## nosh (8. Oktober 2002)

HELM RUELS


----------



## crazy-spy (9. Oktober 2002)

Hey Jo!

Muss die ganze woche nimmer arbeiten *froi*
Morgen werd ich erstma bisle beiken gehn, ma schaun!!! Evtl. nen bisle in den Skatepool bei uns um die Egge  Schaun mer ma!!!


----------



## nosh (9. Oktober 2002)

wärend du mit deinem bike rum crust muss ich arme socke für schei$$ klausuren pauken.

wenn das mal fair sein soll


----------



## crazy-spy (10. Oktober 2002)

Soa alda....hoffentlich bleibt es trocken, damit wir Samsag ganz lange dirten und streeten können!!!

Hat sich der Stefan eigentlich ma bei dir gemeldet??? Bei mir nicht 

Und sonst alles fit?


----------



## nosh (10. Oktober 2002)

jo
ich hoffe auch das es schön trocken bleibt 

ne hatter wohl nicht gemacht 

und wär ja fast alles fit wenn da nicht die scheiss klausur morgen wäre


----------



## crazy-spy (10. Oktober 2002)

Tripledaumen:³drück)² 

Ich schreib morgen auch Deutsch, wird aber net so schwer 
Viel Glück dir!


----------



## nosh (10. Oktober 2002)

dann auch dir viel glück und können natürlich auch

wenns nur schuhle ohne klausuren gäbe*anfangzuträum*

SCHEISS AUF DAS SYSTEM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (10. Oktober 2002)

Joa!!! Meine Meinung 
Samstag gehts bestimmt ab 

Lass uns auch ma bisle Wheelie/Manual trainieren 
Zusammn ists am schönsten....






...und natürlich den lieben kleinen Hasenhüpfer


----------



## nosh (10. Oktober 2002)

jo aber erst durch die gegend fliegen und dann hüpen und so üben 

hä was soll ab gehen (musst du die schrauben nachziehen)


----------



## crazy-spy (10. Oktober 2002)




----------



## crazy-spy (11. Oktober 2002)

Wie ist es gelaufen??? 
Bei mir ganz okee 

Sach ma, wie schaut es mit morgen aus???


----------



## nosh (12. Oktober 2002)

war eigentlich auch ganz ok 

werden wir sehen, wies ausschaut


----------



## crazy-spy (12. Oktober 2002)

Weisste schon das neuste???
Ich kann BEIDE Bunny-Hops 

War aber echt gail eben oder fandeste nich??? 
Müssen mer wiederholen!!! Wenns morgen trocken ist, würde ich morgen gegen 10h sagen, ok?


----------



## crazy-spy (12. Oktober 2002)

....achja: Sag bescheid wenn du im IBC-Chat bist, dann kommsch auch


----------



## nosh (20. Oktober 2002)

@ gambo mein icq funzt jetzt auch mal endlich wieder. also wenn de da bist einfach schreiben.


----------



## crazy-spy (20. Oktober 2002)

Ich sehe rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (20. Oktober 2002)

wasn los spy?alles ok , oder macht dir was ärger?
ga


----------



## crazy-spy (20. Oktober 2002)

Bei mir is alles klar! Warum auch nich?  

Schau dir mal den kompletten Thread "@nosh" an, dann fällt dir schon was ins Auge  Rot,....


----------



## nosh (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *
> dann fällt dir schon was ins Auge  Rot,....
> *



das wollen wir ja nicht hoffen das ihm dann was ins auge fällt (wie soll der arme dann noch radeln) und rot als simbol von blut hättes du dir auch sparen können.


----------



## nosh (26. Oktober 2002)

ok war nicht wirklich witzig


----------



## crazy-spy (26. Oktober 2002)

oh...


----------



## crazy-spy (26. Oktober 2002)

....komm ma lieber in ICQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (26. Oktober 2002)

ich geh jetzt essen


----------



## crazy-spy (26. Oktober 2002)

Biste beleidigt? 
Hab dir ne pm geschiggt!


----------



## nosh (26. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *Biste beleidigt?
> *



magen an hirn : hab hungar
hirn an magen: halt die fresse
magen an hirn : hab hungar
hirn an magen: sach an
magen an hirn: pizza pizza pizza
hirn an magen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hey diesmal wars fast lustig

naja oder willste das ich verhunger ?


----------



## crazy-spy (26. Oktober 2002)




----------



## nosh (27. Oktober 2002)

Pimmel massage oda wat?


----------



## crazy-spy (27. Oktober 2002)

Ne!

Power [Wegmaching] Maschine


----------



## nosh (29. Oktober 2002)

pimper milze


----------



## crazy-spy (29. Oktober 2002)

Hey!

Alles klar???
Und bike schon da? 
Wann bekommsch meine Protecs und den Spaten?


----------



## nosh (29. Oktober 2002)

wenns packet da is?

schei$$ klausur morgen


----------



## nosh (29. Oktober 2002)

erster auf seite neun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (29. Oktober 2002)

Arme Sau!!! *daumendrück* Du packst das! Denk an das biken mim neuen Bike am Wochenende, dann geht das schon  

Wollt ja nur wissen, obs schon bestellt is


----------



## nosh (29. Oktober 2002)

dann wird die klausur ja noch schlechter als sonst wie soll man sich da noch konzentrieren


----------



## crazy-spy (29. Oktober 2002)

das is wohl ein Prob 
check ma pm 

Du schaffst das, ich glaub an dich, an nichts anderes!!! Meine Daumen sind morgen nachmittag abgestorben, bei dem ganzen Drücken 

Zur Sicherheit:

*virtuellesundfürdenganzentagmorgenanhaltenesdaumendrücken*


----------



## nosh (29. Oktober 2002)

danke besonders für das
*virtuellesundfürdenganzentagmorgenanhaltenesdaume
ndrücken*

ich geh jetzt auch mal pennen n8 dann


----------



## crazy-spy (29. Oktober 2002)

Bis moin alda! Wird schon schiefgehn


----------



## nosh (30. Oktober 2002)

da steht jetzt so nen kleiner bager sofort vorm hof und ich kann den nicht benutzen


----------



## crazy-spy (30. Oktober 2002)

Das is mies!!!  

Die nacht is lang


----------



## nosh (30. Oktober 2002)

und dunkel  

der hatt ja noch nicht mal licht (der bagger)


----------



## crazy-spy (30. Oktober 2002)

Und gott sprach: "Es werde Licht"
Und am darauffolgenden Tage erschien es, das Licht!





....doch leider zu spät für unseren Freund hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *Und gott sprach: "Es werde Licht"
> [/SIZE]   *



doch er fand den schalter nicht


----------



## crazy-spy (30. Oktober 2002)

Der war jut


----------



## crazy-spy (31. Oktober 2002)

Hey!

Wie sieht es aus mit beiken morgen??? 
Wann treffen mer uns denn? Wo? Wida Hbf???

Meld dich ma !


----------



## nosh (31. Oktober 2002)

jo mal schaun wie wetter is wieviel uhr meinste denn?


----------



## crazy-spy (1. November 2002)

Hey Jo!

Wetter schaut ja eig. gar ent ma so schlecht aus! 
Regenwahrscheinlich keit 21%, wenn es regnet nur max. 1 mm/m² 
Sieht ja gar net so kagge aus  
Bis gleich dann *optimistischsei*


----------



## nosh (1. November 2002)

war ja garnet schlecht heute. wir können morgen ja auch die kirchmauer in angriff nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (1. November 2002)

oftmal is für eine objektive beurteilung  des geleisteten ein externer standpunkt unerläßlich.
ga


----------



## nosh (1. November 2002)

siehe oben


----------



## crazy-spy (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *oftmal is für eine objektive beurteilung  des geleisteten ein externer standpunkt unerläßlich.
> ga *





Bene mach ma bidde ICQ an, danke


----------



## crazy-spy (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nosh _
> *war ja garnet schlecht heute. wir können morgen ja auch die kirchmauer in angriff nehmen *



Ok, machen wir!!!

Bene, hab dem Christian SMS geschiggt, 11.30h an der Westhalle Eingang!!! Okay?


----------



## nosh (1. November 2002)

wenns denn so früh sein muss halt um 11:30 
an der westhalle is ja net so weit


----------



## crazy-spy (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nosh _
> *wenns denn so früh sein muss halt um 11:30
> an der westhalle is ja net so weit  *



Wohl weit 
Ich fahr eh bei dir vorbei, dann komm ich dich "abholen"


----------



## gambo (2. November 2002)

ich müll was eueren thraed zu weil ich mehr postings haben will.


----------



## crazy-spy (2. November 2002)

tu das...geh ma in Testbereich!


----------



## nosh (2. November 2002)




----------



## nosh (2. November 2002)

erster auf seite 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (2. November 2002)

bin jetzt weg 
Bis glaich!


----------



## nosh (2. November 2002)

hahahah ich bin als erster wie der da


----------



## Pissnelke (2. November 2002)

wie wer ?


----------



## nosh (2. November 2002)

ich  oder?


----------



## crazy-spy (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von magicman _
> *wie wer ? *



Als ich


----------



## nosh (2. November 2002)

tzz


----------



## crazy-spy (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nosh _
> *tzz
> 
> 
> ...



Der "Smilie" passt schon! Der is bestimmt ma wida einen saufen, der alte alkoholiker *duckundganzschnellweglaufundaufsbikespringundvonderklippedropundtotsei*


----------



## nosh (3. November 2002)

jaja zumglück haben wir keine vorurteile


----------



## crazy-spy (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nosh _
> *jaja zumglück haben wir keine vorurteile  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (3. November 2002)

7


----------



## crazy-spy (3. November 2002)

6


----------



## crazy-spy (3. November 2002)

5


----------



## crazy-spy (3. November 2002)

4


----------



## crazy-spy (3. November 2002)

*spam* 
Hey Jo! Was geht ab???
3


----------



## crazy-spy (3. November 2002)

Nun ja, was das soll??? Weiss der Geier 
2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (3. November 2002)

Sou! 
Wann gehn mer nochma einen trinken??? Nächstes Wochenende??? 

@gambo: Denk an das Fragen wegen job bidde  Danke


----------



## nosh (3. November 2002)

wozu gibts den testbereich


----------



## crazy-spy (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nosh _
> *wozu gibts den testbereich  *




Joa, das stimmt


----------



## nosh (4. November 2002)

hey mein icq is put


----------



## nosh (4. November 2002)

?


----------



## crazy-spy (4. November 2002)

Mmh...dein ICQ is ja wohl mächtig kagge    
Bin zu 2/3 mit dem Stoff durch  
Muss ja nur nochma alles wiederholen und bisle rechnen zur Übung.....najo!


----------



## nosh (4. November 2002)

ich will das bike haben


----------



## crazy-spy (4. November 2002)

Joa, verständlich!!!
Und ich nen vernünftigen Vorderreifen und so


----------



## nosh (4. November 2002)

hast ja wenigstens ein vernünftiges bike

und ätsch bätsch ich hab 2.45er dran


----------



## crazy-spy (4. November 2002)

Was das fürn Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (4. November 2002)

schon wieder erster auf der nächsten seite  

morgen wird gerockt 14:45 hbf


----------



## crazy-spy (4. November 2002)

Joa, 14.45 am Hauptbahnhof, amtliche Abkürzung: Abk. Hbf 
Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! 

Bekomm evtl. nen 2,6 er Gazza vorne


----------



## nosh (4. November 2002)

die da 
Reifen: Hutchinson Jumbo 2.45


sind gut


----------



## crazy-spy (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nosh _
> *die da
> Reifen: Hutchinson Jumbo 2.45
> 
> ...



http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_279.htm 
Guck ma hier, da is was über den Reifen 
Bis spädda, is zwar noch nebel, soll aber nur bewölkt sein. najo, schaun mer ma was draus wird


----------



## nosh (5. November 2002)

die reifen sind echt voll fett 
passen noch gerade so in den rahmen rein 
da gegen sehen die contis wie kinderteller aus


----------



## crazy-spy (5. November 2002)

Hehe, so muss es ein 
Will vorne noch gailen Reifen ham


----------



## nosh (6. November 2002)

haste ja schon bestellt 
is der eigentlich vor sontach da ?


----------



## crazy-spy (6. November 2002)

was los???


----------



## crazy-spy (6. November 2002)

sach ma warum du net antwortest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (6. November 2002)

DARUM


----------



## crazy-spy (6. November 2002)

Tz du kleiner gemeiner Dumbo


----------



## crazy-spy (23. November 2002)

Hey!

Wie is nun mit heute streeten


----------



## nosh (23. November 2002)

muss hausaufgaben machen. morgen werd ich da ja kaum zeit für haben  .
stimmt das das wir uns erst um 14 uhr treffen?  da haben wir ja nur 3 h zeit zum radeln,es wird ja bestimmt wieder so gegen 5 dunkel.

cya bene


----------



## Rider Anonymus (23. November 2002)

Wird sicher ganz spät erst dunkel!!!


----------



## nosh (23. November 2002)

ich bezweifel es aber ehrlich gesagt.

kannst du mir sagen warum wir uns erst um 14h treffen? (ich nehme an du kommst auch)

wir können ja nach dem fahrn noch einen abstecher aufn weinachts markt machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nosh _
> *ich bezweifel es aber ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> kannst du mir sagen warum wir uns erst um 14h treffen? (ich nehme an du kommst auch)
> ...



Der kommt natürlich mit! Wir zwei ham das ja ausgeheckt 

Wir treffen usn um 14h erst weil die andern net früher können, sei du aber um 11.30h ab HbF, weil der Patty, de_bastix und evtl. 3 andere Kölner dann schon kommen!!!
Also du bene bist um 11.30h am HbF  Wir treffen usn dann um 14h mit den andern!


----------



## nosh (23. November 2002)

ok um
11:30 am hbf


----------



## crazy-spy (23. November 2002)

MEIN BIKE IST GANZ!!! 
Morgen wird gerockt!


----------



## nosh (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *MEIN BIKE IST GANZ!!!
> Morgen wird gerockt! *



gail


----------



## crazy-spy (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nosh _
> *
> 
> gail *



Joa bin ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## crazy-spy (27. November 2002)

WAS IS LOS MIT DIR????


----------



## nosh (27. November 2002)

NIX BIN HALT NUR NICHT AN DEN RECHNER GEKOMMEN


----------



## crazy-spy (27. November 2002)

Ey hast gailes logo


----------



## Rider Anonymus (27. November 2002)

Voll das coole Logo!
Wo hasten das her??

Will ich auch haben?!

Was ist mit Weekend biken??


----------



## nosh (27. November 2002)

hab ich von irgent einem aus m forum (aber nicht verraten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rider Anonymus _
> *Voll das coole Logo!
> Wo hasten das her??
> 
> ...



Klaro! Samstag! Der NavOne (der mim Stinky) kommt auch mit!!! Der nosh kann aber nur 1 Std.


----------



## Rider Anonymus (27. November 2002)

komm schon sags mir!? ich sags auch keinem weiter!


Naja egal!
Was ist mit biken gehen am WE???


----------



## crazy-spy (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rider Anonymus _
> *komm schon sags mir!? ich sags auch keinem weiter!
> 
> 
> ...



Habsch doch gewritet!
Mensch du, let op, mach de ougen op


----------



## nosh (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *Habsch doch gewritet!
> *



kanste kein deutsch oda was?


----------



## crazy-spy (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nosh _
> *
> 
> kanste kein deutsch oda was? *



Tu dich ma selba an du nase packen!!!

Das heisst:

*Kannst Du kein Deutsch oder was?*


----------



## nosh (27. November 2002)

pack dir doch selber an die nase


(ach übrigens hast du harre in der nase?)


----------



## gambo (27. November 2002)

test


----------



## crazy-spy (1. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Freesoul _
> *die front der posts der aix-tream-riders is gebrochen!
> 
> man sieht sich im icq basti
> ...



Du hast alles kaputt gemacht! Hier lief nen Rekordversuch 
Bis spädda


----------



## crazy-spy (2. Februar 2003)

Hey Bene, was is los man?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (5. Februar 2003)

ich blick net mehr durch


----------



## crazy-spy (5. Februar 2003)

BRING DEIN BIKE ENDLICH IN SHOP!!!   

n8


----------



## gambo (6. Februar 2003)

dat mein ich auch , vergiss das poison und bring dat cannondale zur werkstatt


----------



## crazy-spy (6. Februar 2003)

Bene ist kein Biker mehr


----------



## nosh (6. Februar 2003)

ich hab heute keien zeit das bike und den lrs weg zu bringen dafür morgen (habe nur eine stunde  )

und dann werden wieder trails und city gerockt


----------



## gambo (6. Februar 2003)

sowas hab ich im november auch schonmal gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (6. Februar 2003)

Aber echt!
Bene beeil dich 
Dann können mer endlich nochma rocken und nach köln und so fahrn


----------



## nosh (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *sowas hab ich im november auch schonmal gehört *




wer war zu faul seinen speichen schlüßel zu suchen???


----------



## crazy-spy (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nosh _
> *
> 
> 
> wer war zu faul seinen speichen schlüßel zu suchen??? *



 
Ich hab dir doch mein Alien angeboten  
Wolltest es aber machen lassen....

also machs endlich bitte *grins*


----------

